# Best Riding in the UK



## bailout (Mar 2, 2005)

I'll be visiting the UK for about 20 days this August/September and will bring my bike. We are staying mostly in the southern and western England but will make it a point to visit Wales and Scotland for some epic mountain biking. I've read about the 7 Stanes and the Lake District. I'm looking for an epic ride, the longer and more technical the better. Not really interested in bike parks or pure gravity riding. I'm more into natural single track with plenty of rocks and roots. What does the UK have to offer?


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

Well, you can cross the UK on bridleways, byways and rights of way but you don't have that much time. 

So instead, hit Wales. North is Coed y brenin. South is Afan Argoed. The Lake District is wonderful as well. More importantly, just enjoy the ride. Riding and stopping in the middle of a ride at a pub and having a pint of bitter with chips and cheese is something I truly miss!


----------



## madcow87 (Jun 7, 2015)

I live in the Lake District and there are some outstanding natural trails around here. A couple for you to have a look at would be Walna Scar, Nan Bield is a great one. Both of those routes are around 22-23 miles, some very tough steep climbs and some incredible single track and technical stuff. 

Helvellyn is branded as the highest peak you can climb on a bike so that's probably worth mentioning. 

One thing that is definitely worth mentioning is that if your coming August/September time to allow time for cleaning because you will most definitely get messy. I can guarantee that it rains and it will be so muddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bailout (Mar 2, 2005)

madcow87 said:


> One thing that is definitely worth mentioning is that if your coming August/September time to allow time for cleaning because you will most definitely get messy. I can guarantee that it rains and it will be so muddy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, good info Vespa and Madcow. Thanks!

I guess I'm bringing my hardtail to keep the cleaning to a minimum. I hope the technical climbing won't be too much of a problem without full sus.


----------



## madcow87 (Jun 7, 2015)

I've personally found a lot of climbs around the Lakes were easier on my hard tail (though that could be the youthful exuberance making it easier) since getting the full sus a couple of years ago I feel much slower but you'll enjoy it all the same mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zinger-uk (Oct 26, 2005)

bailout said:


> Ah, good info Vespa and Madcow. Thanks!
> 
> I guess I'm bringing my hardtail to keep the cleaning to a minimum. I hope the technical climbing won't be too much of a problem without full sus.


I wouldnt worry about the hardtail and technical climbing in the lake district - as technical climbing usually - means hike a bike !! - for the classic lake district trails a good set of hiking boots makes for a more enjoyable day out 

I did the Nan Bield loop in the lake district last weekend and unless your hans rey it would be impossible to ride up the climb to the pass summit - very steep with rocks every where - plus the wind gusting up to 76 mph made for a interesting climb

I'll post some pictures in passion next week from the trip i did out there - keep an eye open


----------



## zinger-uk (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll happlily show you some of the best stuff down around Brighton (South Downs National Park), and the Surrey Hill's which are up near Gatwick Airport - Surrey Hills has some great Singletrack in the woods. Would have to be in August though as in Spetember i'll be flying to USA for my own MTB holiday

Although if your a manic racing single speeder i'll be less keen on showing you around - I tend to ride a full suspension mtb with a full range of gears as while we lack mountains there are quite a few steep hills to get up in the places i ride.


----------



## bailout (Mar 2, 2005)

Awesome! I might take you up on that offer. I'll PM you when our itinerary solidifies.


----------

